# Installation help



## anandarpm (Aug 25, 2010)

I downloaded freebsd_8.0 bootonly.iso 
(ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/8.1/FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-i386-bootonly.iso), burnt to CDROM as image with Nero in Winxp.

On booting the system it says:


```
BIOS 639kb/261056kB available memory

FreeBSD/i386 bootstrap loader, Revision 1.1
.......
can't load Â´kernelÂ´

Type Â´?Â´ for a list of commands, Â´helpÂ´ for more detailed help.
OK _
```

On typing:


```
boot /BOOT/KERNEL/KERNEL
```


```
......................
.....

ad1: 32000 <samsung> ...
acd0:CDRW <SONY>..

Loader variables: 
vfs.root.mountfrom= 
vfs.root.mountfrom.options= 

Manual root filesystem specification: 
   <fstype>:<device>  Mount <device> using filesystem <fstype> 
                        eg. ufs:/dev/da0s1a 
                        eg. cd9660:/dev/acd0 
                        This is equivalent to: mount -t cd9660 /dev/ 
acd0 / 

   ?                  List valid disk boot devices 
   <empty line>       Abort manual input 

mountroot>
```

On typing '?'


```
List GEMO disk devices:
1so9660/FreeBSDbootonly acd0to1 acd0 ad1
```

What's wrong.
Thankyou,


----------



## SirDice (Aug 25, 2010)

The image was probably corrupt. Did you check the hash before burning?


----------

